# Russia Closes Hunting Season



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Update*

Russia Closes Hunting Season until Further Notice – An Update

SCI has just received a clarification of yesterday’s news about hunting in Russia – *only brown bear hunting is currently affected; however, other hunting may also be affected in the very near future. * As reported, SCIF’s Asian Program Coordinator, Dr. Andrey Subbotin, has been meeting with Russian outfitters to discuss the extent of the hunting closures. This morning, Dr. Subbotin spoke with staff at SCI's DC Office to give a brief update of the situation. He reports that, at this time, only the spring Brown Bear hunting season (May) is closed, but that other species, including ibex, wild boar, mountain sheep, and moose, may be in jeopardy in the next few months. The reason for this is that it would take at least three months for governmental agencies to work through the process, thus potentially eliminating all hunting from June through August. A meeting is scheduled Thursday between Russian governmental officials, all Russian outfitters and Dr. Subbotin. After this meeting, SCI will again publish a further update. Please stay alert as information continues to come in. Questions or comments may be directed to Bob Byrne, Conservation Program Manager, at [email protected] or 202-543-8733.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

I'm sure the AR bunch will make up for the loss of funds the hunts provided. Right..............


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

BigBirdVA said:


> I'm sure the AR bunch will make up for the loss of funds the hunts provided. Right..............


They truly believe that tho ! HSUS is into brainwashing..... :angry: :angry:


----------

